# [NEW] pearpc

## koma

per chi vuole provare il mac  :Wink: 

http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Benve

Ieri abbiamo provato velocemente...

Su windows: il livecd della Gentoo non va, Darwin e OSX non trovano il disco.

Su gentoo: Darwin aveva cominciato a installarsi (lo abbiamo fermato), e OSX si bloccava durante l`avvio dell`installazione.

Una nota polemica: Perche` quando ci sono progetti ben fatti che crescono velocemente e funzionano (vedi qemu), qualcunaltro si mette da solo a creare un altro progetto praticamente da 0 ?

Se l`autore di pearpc si metteva a sviluppare su qemu, avevamo qualcosa che magari funzionava meglio (soprattutto piu` veloce).

----------

## koma

io nn ho provato sinceramente  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Una nota polemica: Perche` quando ci sono progetti ben fatti che crescono velocemente e funzionano (vedi qemu), qualcunaltro si mette da solo a creare un altro progetto praticamente da 0 ?

 

Beh, quello é il lato oscuro del Bazar   :Twisted Evil: 

Ognuno fa quello che vuole nel modo che ritiene migliore, anche se un altro progetto é già avviato può essere difficile entrare nel Team, oppure può darsi che l'altro progetto sia sviluppato con una Licenza che non piace o che sia il linguaggio che non piace....

----------

## Benve

Il bazar e` la cosa piu` bella che esista, ma su alcune  cose non ha senso intestardirsi e ricominciare da 0.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Il bazar e` la cosa piu` bella che esista, ma su alcune  cose non ha senso intestardirsi e ricominciare da 0.

 

Mille teste mille idee che puoi condividere o meno.

----------

## Nimish

ciao ragazzi,....

io da 3 ore sto sclerando con sto cacchio di prog...

Allora..

ho scaricato il tar.gz, e poi???

non c'e' ne' un readme, ne' nulla su come installarlo...

Mi aiutate???

Grassie...

----------

## randomaze

 *Nimish wrote:*   

> ho scaricato il tar.gz, e poi???

 

I canonici:

```

#./configure

#make

```

non funzionano?

----------

## Nimish

fatti...

ma poi non so che fare...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
# make install
```

Canonico.

----------

## randomaze

 *Nimish wrote:*   

> fatti...
> 
> ma poi non so che fare...

 

a questo punto se dai:

```

#make install

```

ti installerà il programma (probabilmente sotto /usr/local/). La sfiga del "make install" e che non sempre dopo che hai installato qualcosa riesci a toglierlo (alcuni programmi supportano il "make uninstall", a patto di non cancellare l'alberatura dalla quale hai compilato!).

Altrimenti devi ricorrere a trucchetti vari oppure a stow.

Occhio che per stow devi rifare il ./configure in maniera particolare....

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> (alcuni programmi supportano il "make uninstall", a patto di non cancellare l'alberatura dalla quale hai compilato!).
> 
> Altrimenti devi ricorrere a trucchetti vari oppure a stow.
> 
> Occhio che per stow devi rifare il ./configure in maniera particolare....

 

Io, se proprio cancellavo l'albero originale, rilanciavo solo ./configure e poi davo make uninstall e funzionava. L'ho testato su decine di pacchetti e mai una volta che abbia fallito.

----------

## shev

Perchè farsi del male o sporcare la propria gentoo, quando un ebuild già pronto si trova sempre? Non di solo "portage tree ufficiale" vive il gentooista  :Smile: 

Facendo un giro su bugzilla si trova per esempio l'ebuild di pearpc.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi e' stato detto che non sia un campione di velocita' anzi...

----------

## X-Drum

e allora??????

a furia di utilizzare portage ci simo dimenticati come compialre 2 sorgenti???????  :Laughing: 

heheheh scherzi a parte da quanto utilizzo gentoo sono felice:

quando usavo slackware per tenere traccia di tutto quello che installavo sul sistema, dopo la compilazione dovevo fare alchimie paurose poi uscii checkinstall e già le cose migliorarono ma....portage è portage

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> e allora??????
> 
> a furia di utilizzare portage ci simo dimenticati come compialre 2 sorgenti???????  

 

Si ma ho sentito che per installare osx ci vogliono ore e poi risulta inutilizzabile.

----------

## Benve

Sul sito c'è molta documentazione ma devi armarti di santa pazienza. Se hai un processore sotto i 3 GHz non provarci.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma ho sentito che per installare osx ci vogliono ore e poi risulta inutilizzabile.

 

Confermo, è lento da essere inutilizzabile, manca del supporto di cose non secondarie (scheda video, etc). Un buon progetto in prospettiva, ma ancora troppo giovane (ammesso che un giorno sia realmente usabile).

/me ormai purista del mac  :Razz: 

----------

## tomasino

Ricetta per la felicità:

- Compratevi un apple

- divertitevi con l'osX

- installateci gentoo

- scoprite che linux è cmq più divertente dell'osX

- cancellate l'osX

- non pentitevi della spesa se poi siete rimasti col pinguino, perchè la apple fa buone macchine.

Ricetta per diventare scemi:

- emulare

Buon divertimento!

(vi prengo niente flame, era una battuta!!!!!!!!)

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ma ho sentito che per installare osx ci vogliono ore e poi risulta inutilizzabile.

 

mi riferivo solo all'installazione dell'emu, emulare osx è da pazzi!!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> mi riferivo solo all'installazione dell'emu, emulare osx è da pazzi!!!!

 

Scusa, ma perché dovresti aver bisogno di installare un emulatore di apple se dopo non vuoi emulare osx   :Question: 

----------

## X-Drum

aehm ragazzi IO non ho intezione di emulare OsX!

forse c'è un po di confusione....

prima stavo  solo ironizzando sula fatto che qualcuno non ricordava

come installare un prg a  partire dai sorgenti (configure,make,make install)

poiche' portage automatizza questi e molti altri step basta.

Quando ho voglia Di MacOsx lavoro sul Mac della mia ragazza!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Quando ho voglia Di MacOsx lavoro sul Mac della mia ragazza! 

 

Geniale  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

so che nn frega a nessuno...

Però dalla mailing list di qemu, sembra che fabrice bellard voglia prendere un po di codice di pearpc .......

(cmq qemu tira di brutto ....)

----------

## iDarbert

Io l'ho provato e funziona perfettamente.

Una parola: LEEEEEEEEEEEEENTO   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Scusate se uppo ma è uscito lo 0.3.0 che è *DECISAMENTE*PIù*VELOCE*FROM*HELL*.

Oddio, non siamo per niente ai livelli di un vero Mac però ora è molto più usabile di prima. E parlo io che il MacOS X l'ho installato dalla lentissima release precedente...

----------

## khazad-dum

Ciao,

potresti comunicarci su che computer hai fatto i tuoi test? (anche dei tempi *simbolici* sarebbero graditi  :Wink:  )

CiaoLast edited by khazad-dum on Tue Aug 31, 2004 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

La macchina e' un Athlon-XP 1700+ con 512 meghi di RAM, scheda video Radeon 9800 e il sistema host e' Windows XP - il che significa che ho preso la build jit.

Tempi simbolici... diciamo che avendo settato il refresh a 80ms come tempo di caricamento stiamo a due terzi di prima, piu' verso la meta' quindi un miglioramento discreto. Ma la differenza e' molto piu' apprezzabile durante l'uso. Non e' piu' un problema scendere a 50ms di refresh: il sistema non e' forse cosi' responisivo come con 80 ma sicuramente e' piu' fluido all'apparire.

----------

## paperp

Chi volesse povare Pearpc ma non volesse spendere i 129 euri per MacOSX , ha nessuna possibilità??  :Wink: 

----------

## realthing

http://developer.apple.com/darwin/projects/darwin/

In pratica OS X senza Acqua e Quartz (proprietarie Apple).

Niente interfaccia grafica... ma il "core" del sistema funziona ed è opensource.

----------

## botta

E perchè non provare tevax?

http://forum.tevac.com/viewtopic.php?t=7547

http://www.bachini.it/public/tevax041.dmg

Ps Grande Jacco!

----------

## Marculin

qualcuno ha provato darwin con pearpc sotto gentoo?come va?

----------

